# How to cut commercials out of MP4 files?



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

I know this is not relevant to *just* the Premiere but since I hang out here the most (or better, only here), I took the liberty to post in this Forum.

When transferring shows from the Premiere to my mac using iTivo, I get a perfect copy in MP4. How can I most conveniently cut the commercials out of these MP4 files?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

mvnuenen said:


> ...When transferring shows from the Premiere to my mac using iTivo, I get a perfect copy in MP4. How can I most conveniently cut the commercials out of these MP4 files?


How do you do that? The underlying video codec for TiVo recordings are mpeg2.


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

Not sure if I understand your question but iTivo allows conversion of the transfers on the fly into MP4. See iTivo


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

Well, from browsing the Home Media forum I learned VideoReDo TVSuite is an option (but it cost $$). I guess I could try using iMovie and see if it works.

I was really hoping someone knew an easy way to just cut out the commercials


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

mvnuenen said:


> Well, from browsing the Home Media forum I learned VideoReDo TVSuite is an option (but it cost $$). I guess I could try using iMovie and see if it works.
> 
> I was really hoping someone knew an easy way to just cut out the commercials


kmttg may be what you're looking for. It downloads, decrypts, commercial cuts, and encodes using provided profiles, or profiles of one's making.


----------



## macgreg (Apr 22, 2010)

Try MPEG streamclip by Squared 5. It's free and works very well.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

orangeboy said:


> kmttg may be what you're looking for. It downloads, decrypts, commercial cuts, and encodes using provided profiles, or profiles of one's making.


It also reecommends using it with VideoReDo to be accurate when cutting commericals. By itself it doesn't work very well with commericals. At least the two tests I tried last night did that. I had never used it before, but I had been using VideoReDo. When I tried it without VideoReDo it didn't work right. But when I told it to use VideoReDo for cutting the commercials it seemed to do a pretty good job. But for me I was just playing around with it. I don't care about the commericals since any device I use I can easily skip over them.
I was messing around with KMTTG last night and this morning I was messing around with pyTiVo since KMTTG needs PYTiVo to be able to push the content to the boxes.

At the very least I will be using KMTTG now as well as TiVo Desktop to see how I like it. But so far I am liking it. Plus I getting easily more than 2x the transfer speeds with KMTTG( with TiVo Desktop I get around 32mbs) when transferring to the PC from a Premiere.


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

macgreg said:


> Try MPEG streamclip by Squared 5. It's free and works very well.


Thanks! Exactly what I was looking for. Just tested version 1.9.3.3b and it worked like a charm


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> ...I don't care about the commericals since any device I use I can easily skip over them...


I wore out the FF button on my old Harmony remote, and appreciate not having to use FF or 30 second skip/scan now with kmttg!


----------

